# this turtle has a wicked hairdo



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

lol, its actually algae growing on its head

comes from here, apparently it has lung like structures in its tail that it uses to breathe, wieerd
http://www.elertgadget.com/palert/the_punk_rock_turtle_with_a_bright_green_mohawk_2717.htm


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

hahaha lol...


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

SO hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

makes my scalp itchy. great pic!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

hehe it totally suits it with those horns under its chin and those great eyes and smile
i wonder of the algae patch in front of its left eye annoys it tho lol

it must be really small i think thats a thumbnail beside its head


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

very cool looking turtle


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

anyone know if there are any non endangered turtles that look sorta like this? (minus the hair)


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

wicked awesome


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have seen nerite snails called Don King snails. They have the same algae growing on their shells.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Is this for real?

Is that going to hurt the turtle in the long run ?!


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Does it hurt sloths to have algae growing on their skin?

What I would be interested to know if this is a total fluke or a trait that was actually evolved.


----------

